# Shelter advice.



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm looking at 4 person pop up shelters. I'm debating whether or not to get the insulated model or just the basic model. I've never had a shelter before only a 5gal. bucket. Are the non insulated models still tolerable with a heater inside?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah absolutely I used to just throw up my deer blind with the buddy heater and would be sweating in it


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

The Eskimo 6 man pop ups look pretty nice and.seem durable. I just bought the 3 man one. Price isn't bad off Amazon I already have a ice sled so just wanted a decent pop up


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

My two man shanty gets unbearable with heater inside and it's not insulated. I'm not sure about the Hub style both of the hubs I fish out of are insulated and very nice. I think with a good heater a non insulated hub would stay nice and warm.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

It's not like your going to be fishing in northern Minnesota weather, imo, you'd be fine with a non-insulated hub, I had one years ago and it was a pain in the butt to set up alone on a windy day,


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I have an Eskimo 949 it's insulated with a buddy heater in it gets to 65 degrees


----------



## spin the wheel (Mar 14, 2010)

I would suggest at least getting one with and insulated roof , my friend and I both have hub style shanties ,
mine has insulated roof ,his does not , his ceiling drips water like the rain forest (non insulated) mine does not.
It is a pain to set up on windy days like Trapper john stated , I attach one side to the down wind side of the sled [snowmobile] before I start to open it up


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

That's the only thing that worries me is setting it up as I will be by myself or with my 2 kids from time to time. I don't have a sled either and have thought about a pop up as it will be me and 1 other guy most of the time. I might just have to be the guy on the bucket when I take my kids and get a 2 man pop up


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Everyone that has an insulated model loves them. So if the dollars and cents add up go for it!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I had a non insulated eskimo 3 man. It was ok and roomy. Fit 2 big guys really nice. Screw down the up wind side and then pop it up. It did drip. I prefer the flip style. Never could get it to go back in the bag after it being wet and freezing. You need a fan to push the heat down.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I wouldn't even bother with a two man pop up...One guy with all of his gear takes up most of the room in a two-man


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a 2-man hub that is not insulated fabric and it stays decent warm. Enough so to start shedding layers if it is not ridiculous cold. If there is snow on the ice, use it to cover the bottom flap and it will hold heat and more importantly... keep out the wind. It is a tight fight with 2 people though. Setting up in the wind is tough. I always screwed in just one corner then popped it. That corner will end up pointing into the wind and then the side of the hub might not take the brunt of the wind, until it changes direction anyway.

I also have a single flip and will take that over the hub any day if i am by myself. Much more simple to use. Often use it set straight up as a wind break instead of flipped all the way over. Spent many years sitting on the bucket out in the wind...... sitting on the flip bench OUT of the wind is nice too. Just don't stand up or your yacht will sail away.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I fished 3 people in a 3 person hub. It was really cramped. 2 person is a 1 person and maybe a kid. 3 person is a 2.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I have a black colored popup , as long as the sun is shining it gets warm in there. I usually take my coat off or I will be sweating. At night is a different story , still warmer than being outside but could use a heat source.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

I picked up a new Otter from that bait shop that's not allowed to be mentioned on here but haven't had a chance to use it yet! Darn ice! It took quite a while to put together, can't wait to drag it on the ice and climb inside. I've climbed inside and spent a lot of time in it already but you can't fish on concrete!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

fishingful said:


> I had a non insulated eskimo 3 man. It was ok and roomy. Fit 2 big guys really nice. Screw down the up wind side and then pop it up. It did drip. I prefer the flip style. Never could get it to go back in the bag after it being wet and freezing. You need a fan to push the heat down.



I agree 100% and two men in the 3 man was plenty of room to set aside the misc. stuff without being cramped fpr space. Never needed a heater, even when alone. as note, screw down the upwind side and no problems.


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a 4 man Eskimo pop up that's not insulated. We took it up to Houghton lake last winter. The temps were in the low teens with 15-20 mph wind. We had the big buddy heater and it kept it pretty warm in there. Setting it up in the wind was a little challenging. As mentioned screw down the side facing the wind first.


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

Now just to go do some shopping and see what I like as far as featured between brands. Thanks for the advice guys!


----------

